# Does anyone LIKE to live here?



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

My hubby has accepted a job in Manila for a year or two. We are a family of 4- two little ones (4&2). It looks like we'll be arriving this fall some time...which brings me to my question...

Are the any positive things about living in Manila??!?!?!?!?!

I've been reading forum after forum and I'm starting to get a little worried...I've heard so many positive things about being there from some, the job is amazing- everything is covered for us (housing, bills, etc etc). We'll be living in Makati I believe..that is where his office is so it makes sense. We're being provided with a driver...that is if he doesn't kidnap, rape, rip us off, mug etc etc us...I mean, geesh...is there no honest nice people there? It seems so doom and gloom...I would love to hear some positive aspects so I don't hang out in my condo for 2 years..

I understand, coming from Canada, it's going to be an adjustment..culture, weather, busyness etc etc, but I'm quite excited about it. It's going to be an adventure for me and my family. 

So for anyone who can give me positive (ok..and maybe some negative) feedback, I would love to know of some good neighbourhoods in Makati. Is Salcedo a nice area? Any buildings nicer than others? Are there lots of expats in the area...are you friendly with newcomers?! Lol

I expect I will be posting a lot in the coming months  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hacthor said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My hubby has accepted a job in Manila for a year or two. We are a family of 4- two little ones (4&2). It looks like we'll be arriving this fall some time...which brings me to my question...
> 
> ...


Yes, there are some decent places that you can live in Manila but you do have to understand that Manila is polluted plus during a typhoon, 1/2 of Manila floods. Would suggest that you might consider General Trias in Cavite. There are housing options available and you and your husband should consider all of them, especially purchasing a condominium. Also, you will have to make sure that your entire family is immunized before leaving Canada which can take up to 6 months to complete. You will need to see your Immunologist, he or she will know exactly what you will need to have. General Trias is 2 hours SSW of Manila. Bacoor is a little closer and has some decent places to live. You can also consider renting. Bacoor and General Trias have all the shopping centers and medical hospitals and clinics that you would need to have available.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I don't think living 2 hours from Makati is really a reasonable thing for us to do...it's doesn't make sense. 
I am sure there are beautiful, quiet locations which are better than Manila but with my husband working in Makati it just makes sense for us to be located there. We are only planning to rent, as I mentioned before, we are only going to be there for a couple of years.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Hacthor!!! Relax!!! Makati is wonderful! Manila is not bad either! I lived in Arkansas , Texas , Florida, part time Guadalajara Mexico, travel plenty and each can be as mean in some places as Manila. Nice restaurants, gyms, malls, parks with Filipinos as good as parents and humans as you! If you we're transferred to Detroit in USA then maybe I have offline suggestion and contacts to help in that cesspool but you are going to Makati!! I have strolled Makati plenty. You are fortunate to have this opportunity and your kids!!!! I have and do live among the natives!! I am far more suspect of my own kind wandering around than of ordinary Filipinos! ENJOY!!!!!!! You can find your back home foods somewhat at Rustons and others. Cheer up! Wished I had this opportunity myself!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Living Here*



Hacthor said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My hubby has accepted a job in Manila for a year or two. We are a family of 4- two little ones (4&2). It looks like we'll be arriving this fall some time...which brings me to my question...
> 
> ...


I've lived here now for over 10 years and have 4 kids. Considering that you have children to think of and that this is or would be an extreme move and change in culture, I'm going to suggest that you read as much as you can about the place and also that you find someone to take care of your kids for a week or so. Then invest the money to make an advance trip for a few days to see the area for yourselves. That trip will not only let you see your new area but might clear your thinking a bit on moving to a 3rd world country with children. After all, their life and safety should be paramount in any decision you make 

You said there is a job offer here. Is it a foreign company or a Filipino company? If a local Filipino company, then I would remember that old saying: Anything that sounds too good to be true, usually is and I would turn tail, run, and forget it.

These I believe are photos of ONLY the Makati area. Rainy season strikes every year and the high water like in these photos is a regular occurrence and not the exception.
I'm posting these in the event you have not seen such photos on other sites. Also, with water like this in a tropical country, there is a huge increase in the number of mosquitos that carry dengue fever and malaria etc.




































Gene


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Hacthor said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My hubby has accepted a job in Manila for a year or two. We are a family of 4- two little ones (4&2). It looks like we'll be arriving this fall some time...which brings me to my question...
> 
> ...


Gene always give great advice, there are very very few things he post that I disagree with. I have lived in the Philippines for 7 years and do have many Philippine friends that I like. My yaya (nanny) is great. She was recommended by a successful pinoy I know. Makati is not a bad place! Central Manila is! It is great that you have a driver. If you or your husband gets in an accident you are always in the wrong! Treat your employee with respect but take your time learning there personality. Gene has been here 10 years and I 7 years so obviously we both like it here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Gene always give great advice, there are very very few things he post that I disagree with. I have lived in the Philippines for 7 years and do have many Philippine friends that I like. My yaya (nanny) is great. She was recommended by a successful pinoy I know. Makati is not a bad place! Central Manila is! It is great that you have a driver. If you or your husband gets in an accident you are always in the wrong! Treat your employee with respect but take your time learning there personality. Gene has been here 10 years and I 7 years so obviously we both like it here.


Hmmm--I'm highly over rated. I think some of my answers are from experience and others still, frustration from the experiences??!!??
This is a good place to live IF you are well informed, the move is for the right reason, and if it is in the right place. I just feel concerned when there are people considering bringing children here to live. Ours were born and raised here-but...
Biggest turn-off for me in any part of Manila is the huge crowd of people, staggering traffic, general filth, smog, and the tremendous floods every time it rains. Not for me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board Hacthor, you will have many more questions I am sure. 

Sounds like your really getting hooked up well, I agree with Gene, watch out! I along with several other expats who want to work here so badly but... due to the many requirements and scammers for now I will live on my pension, if your husband is working for his company and they are transferring him to the Philippines, sounds like you have it made and blessed with a driver even better but if hired from here, we have another area here's a short cut, somewhere in the link below, it gives more information on jobs here and requirements that must be met.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/118337-useful-links-philippines.html

Wonder if you have any friends or husbands co-workers that can guide you around for a while till you get your own legs and figure out to speak or signal people here, this is one of the countries where you can say no and they keep hounding you for change or try to sell you something so an example for this fix wouldn't be saying "no" loudly or shaking your head no...it might attract more of them, you would would gesture by hold two imaginary soft balls in your hand and twist back and forth slightly and quick like your shaking your head but you're only using your hands.

Living in Manila with job would be a very nice life and the shopping malls and restaurants are the same as the US just more traffic and crowding, don't talk to strangers or people who claim they are your gate guard or maid, taxi driver, lol ... been there done that.

Lastly I like living here, people are very friendly and the weather and cost of living is perfect for me.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. 

We do have a few contacts that live in Makati so they are going to a great help, but I always like to hear other opinions too! My husband will be travelling there in 2 weeks to stay for a few weeks to check the area out. 

As I said before, it's my husbands company ( who has an office there) who are sending us, covering costs etc so we just really need to show up...and deal with Manila living. 

Naturally, I am concerned with safety..it's going to me and my girls out and about daily. Hopefully there are nice parks to play in, besides the malls and shopping lol. I am going to be nervous as heck my first solo venture out...but like I said in my op...I don't want to hang out in my condo for a year. I want to get out and meet people and enjoy our time there. I want to be able to pop the girls in the stroller and head out, grocery shop..do normal stuff...

I find reading posts on here the advise given is pretty grim..I realize that most are doing it out of the goodness of their hearts..but I really need to hear some good points. So, "joenasia".. thank you!! Ironically, we were supposed to move to FLA last winter and I was more nervous about that than this move haha  
Thanks for the pictures too Gene...I'll be sure to pack my hip-waders


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hmmm--I'm highly over rated. I think some of my answers are from experience and others still, frustration from the experiences??!!??
> This is a good place to live IF you are well informed, the move is for the right reason, and if it is in the right place. I just feel concerned when there are people considering bringing children here to live. Ours were born and raised here-but...
> Biggest turn-off for me in any part of Manila is the huge crowd of people, staggering traffic, general filth, smog, and the tremendous floods every time it rains. Not for me.


The photos you added is very dramatic. I did not know about Makati flooding. Makati is VERY expensive but with better housing. I would not recommend it because of the higher cost of living and I agree about bring children to the Philippines. In this case I did because of the job and staying for only 2 years.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hmmm--I'm highly over rated. I think some of my answers are from experience and others still, frustration from the experiences??!!??
> This is a good place to live IF you are well informed, the move is for the right reason, and if it is in the right place. I just feel concerned when there are people considering bringing children here to live. Ours were born and raised here-but...
> Biggest turn-off for me in any part of Manila is the huge crowd of people, staggering traffic, general filth, smog, and the tremendous floods every time it rains. Not for me.


I have to ask.....why shouldn't people bring their children? You have children correct? Even if they were born there, you're still raising them in the same environment as I will be....that doesn't make sense to me...

In our situation, my husbands company is paying for us to move, live etc etc in Makati..rent/utilities everything except food/clothing, personal stuff is covered for us.. 
This is a good move for us in terms of my husbands job, we're going to be there 1 year, maybe 2...yup..it might suck for a bit living there..but it is what it is...so I will reiterate....something POSITIVE would be nice...apparently I'm moving to a cess hole..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I was there last Aug for a couple weeks and there were 9 typhoons between Jul and Aug in 2012. The Manila flooding was the big news item during that period. People couldn't drive so took to the MRT which clogged that up as well. Was a mess. But I'd live there considering the opportunity you have!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hacthor said:


> I have to ask.....why shouldn't people bring their children? You have children correct? Even if they were born there, you're still raising them in the same environment as I will be....that doesn't make sense to me...
> 
> In our situation, my husbands company is paying for us to move, live etc etc in Makati..rent/utilities everything except food/clothing, personal stuff is covered for us..
> This is a good move for us in terms of my husbands job, we're going to be there 1 year, maybe 2...yup..it might suck for a bit living there..but it is what it is...so I will reiterate....something POSITIVE would be nice...apparently I'm moving to a cess hole..


Because an advance trip gives you a chance to really get a "beginners" feel for the place before inserting children into the equation. Also because of living here for years before having children it gives one ample time to learn the possible problems and real dangers to kids here. Also, we are far from Manila or any area where you would be living; so the environment is definitely not the same. I most certainly would not raise my children there for any reason.They (locals) do not think or reason as do people at home. You'll find that out soon enough and hope in not any negative ways. You want some positive information on the place? It's less expensive than home and it never snows! 
It's your choice naturally but you asked for the information, not me. And unfortunately there are far more safety concerns and other issues here than you can possibly know without having spent a lot of time in country. 


Good luck on the job and living here. Hope it turns out well for you...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Typhoons*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I was there last Aug for a couple weeks and there were 9 typhoons between Jul and Aug in 2012. The Manila flooding was the big news item during that period. People couldn't drive so took to the MRT which clogged that up as well. Was a mess. But I'd live there considering the opportunity you have!


Hmmm--don't say typhoon to loudly-Hahaha. Been lucky so far this typhoon season. Just rain and good cool weather for a change :typing:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Children*



Hacthor said:


> I have to ask.....why shouldn't people bring their children? You have children correct? Even if they were born there, you're still raising them in the same environment as I will be....that doesn't make sense to me...


For one thing most likely those children are in that environment with a Filipino mother and her family who have the street smarts to raise them in this environment. Not saying this to be mean but you have to be there to understand what I'm saying. It's the same as when they come to the US then you would be the one to know the ropes not them.

On the other hand you are going to the most westernized section of the Philippines probably so that might cancel the downside out to some extent.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tyhoon flooding issue*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I was there last Aug for a couple weeks and there were 9 typhoons between Jul and Aug in 2012. The Manila flooding was the big news item during that period. People couldn't drive so took to the MRT which clogged that up as well. Was a mess. But I'd live there considering the opportunity you have!


 I'm worried about the water it keeps creeping up the back yard just like last year only worse, the lower part of our house was submerged for almost 2 months, everybody got a check from the government but me, even the barangay said I'm rich and yet the family members have professionals working and OFW's abroad, go figure, I had an upper floor full of family members and received no help the government rep said that everyone is treated the same and I had just cashed my pension check and of course had steaks on the grill, something I hadn't done in a couple of months and it's the same day they get everybody's information for government aid, we got nothing for our second flood, family members each received 10,000P.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Hacthor, I guess I was fortunate as know plenty in Manila that live in clean environment considering Philippines as a whole. YES no proper drainage. Traffic, dirty air, so??? Your just tempory! . I have visited some private schools, guess what........many professional parents who do fine and take very good care of their children! Makati is much better. I agree, go and see first but go with an open mind. Your age, your situation is much different than most expats in this forum. The offerings in Makati are more than most Filipinos can afford and I suspect plenty expats in this forum living on SSI or pension. This as you indicate is not your case! The safest thing to do is get your kids and stay under your bed in good ole USA or CANADA!! Ahhhh but life is for the living!!! How bout a Makati high rise! Watch that typhoon come in!! NOT A BAD PLACE TO STAY FOR A YEAR OR TWO!!!! Good luck, have fun, enhance your life and your kids!! FYI .. Ive stayed in opulent, stayed in dirt floor shacks, eaten in fine hotels and restaurants and dog on the street in Vietnam my opinion is just as I see it. Just as I have lived. You got it made if your company is as they say. Relax but be aware, visit with all your senses, reflect your interest, smile, be humble, you will be fine in Makiti. How about thinking in a good camera!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> of course had steaks on the grill, something I hadn't done in a couple of months and it's the same day they get everybody's information for government aid, we got nothing for our second flood, family members each received 10,000P.


Why I never bring a newspaper to work, that's the one day the boss will come looking and see me reading it 

Seriously, the mentality that we're all loaded is really frustrating in a million different ways there.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks again joenasia..I think that is about all I can do. Just go with it, do my time and enjoy it as much as I can. It's not every day that one is given such an opportunity..of course there are going to be downsides but as I have said from the get-go...this is only temporary! 

I just want it know what neighbourhoods are good, am I going to be able to walk around with my kids without looking over my shoulder all the time, where can I get western-ish groceries etc...and yes, we're looking at highrise condos


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

*Good strolling*

Well Hacthor, Makati is home to Glorieta shopping! Several big areas and buildings. Big,clean and nice. Stroll through the GREENBELT! cool, clean, plenty security, starbucks, and plenty other coffee and pastry shops! Are parks near enough to safely stroll your girls. Catch some American style football in full pads! Maybe watch some ladies practice "tai chi" in a Makati Park. Are nice play areas in Glorieta designed just for little ones. Maybe you take a class in " coffee appreciation" ahhh yes! You are in Makati, not squatters barangay ! I've yet to see a Versace boutique in a low end area. ( GREENBELT)! Bo's Coffee! My favorite actually! Best breakfast is I think called "Corner cafe" in landscaped area just across mercury drug near iron parking deck. Your girls will love the French toast and you the fresh clean atmosphere, coffee, service and newspapers. Very nice! Rustons market is just caddie corner from there. American or Australian beef. New Zealand lamb. Spaghetti Sauce!!! Heinz catsup. On and on!!!!!! The Makati police wear nice white gloves!!  reminds me of Hong Kong!! So now is just a little bit of a whole lot!! Go see Mall of Asia ( Manila) huge, nice, safe. I have accompanied families at night to ride bikes and kids play in the mall area between Manila Bay on one side and giant mall on other. Police plenty. Your driver can take you to Tagaytay. Cool, fresh, family oriented and nice hotels and people . Zip lines both Mall of Asia and big in Tagaytay. Cheap promo flights from Manila to neighbor countries. Anyway.......HALF FULL OR HALF EMPTY !!!!! You can find all the trouble you want to find. Very easy. You can avoid in the same way as you do say for example in Toronto if you just use common sense!! I wish you well!! Enjoy!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would look at the Ft Bonifacio/Global City area. It's just east of Makati and has plenty of condos, shops and restaurants. It is maybe a 10-15 minute drive with traffic from downtown Makati....


----------



## roccobill (Jul 16, 2013)

Makati is nice -- you'll spend a lot of time at the malls, and the greenbelt walkways (outside of the malls). Those areas are very safe, and you'll feel almost at home there. A lot of it might even be nicer and more upscale than you're used to. Taxi fares are incredibly cheap to get there and back. Also, go to High Street in Fort Bonifacio -- it's more of an outdoor shopping area, but lots of open space and fountains for kids to play in. 

Just ignore the guys with the big guns...they're a little intimidating as a new visitor, but they're for security and in time they'll blend in with the scenery. I've spent a ton of time there, and have never had any security problems with myself or seen it with anyone else, at the Makati malls. Not sure where you're from, but you'll have to adjust to city living (if you're already from a big city, that will be easier). 

I've lived in upper middle class suburbs in the US all my life, and I'd love to retire in Makati, so it's not all bad, nor impossible to adjust to. But it's definitely different.

For groceries: Just go to the grocery stores at the malls...the brands are all different, but you'll see most of the products you're used to getting at home. 

Makati is a little alcove of luxury, among a sea of poverty. This can be shocking to a westerner. Once you get out of Makati, you'll have to be on your toes, and I would only venture out as you have more experience living there. Even living in Makati, you'll drive by a lot of the poverty just getting from place to place. This will be a bit scary at first if you're not used to it. But the longer you stay there, the more the poverty will "blend in" with the scenery, and you'll get used to it. At first, everything seems "scary," because it's all so new and different from what you're used to. Where I come from, extreme poverty means you're likely to get shot...there, extreme poverty is everywhere and doesn't necessarily mean the same kind of danger. The longer you stay there, the better you'll be able to legitimately what is scary and what is normal/not scary.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks roccobill- I really appreciated that post. It definitely made me feel a bit better. I am from a quiet area in Canada, have done my fair share of visiting big cities (NY, Boston, Toronto etc) but have never called them "home". 

Do you know any neighbourhoods in Makati that are better than others? We're thinking of looking in Salcedo, it looks close to work- we're thinking it might be easier if hubby could walk..

I'm in for a shock, I know...both good and bad probably


----------



## Arts5 (Aug 1, 2013)

is there no honest nice people there? -----really?????? If you are that worried, don't move there! It makes me upset how people tend to generalize the entire population and make such ignorant comment!


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Arts5 said:


> is there no honest nice people there? -----really?????? If you are that worried, don't move there! It makes me upset how people tend to generalize the entire population and make such ignorant comment!


I agree with you to a point, however read this entire thread and is clear someone never having been there could think this!! Is very clear opinions differ with age and economics. Makati is great. Not for everyone, those more sedate or limited resources can get in the way of those on the move and visa versa!! I probably would tell you don't go to those little quiet province towns unless you are very easily entertained, old or short on funds. Take your family where are great things to do, nice places to go! Ignore the poverty, your not going to fix it, don't worry for it!! For the Philippines Makati is a good address. Visit, pack, get your camera ready, your wonderful adventure is waiting on you.


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

My advise is take a short vacation and see it for yourself...I'm sure the company will provide assistance for your relocation...Let me tell you this...If I tell you that the stuff that you see in Manila you will probably see it in Naples Italy as well...Read the tread and let me tell you this...I think your family will have great time in Makati...I do not recommend getting a place in one of the province...that advice is for retiree...Stay in Makati and have a great time...Try to hook up with a Filipino friend from your hubby's company they will give advise on living in the Philippines...Filipinos is probably one of the friendliest people you'll meet in your lifetime...This is talking from experience, I had lived in London, Bahrain, Dubai, Toronto, Glascow, Naples Italy, Iceland, Manila (of course) to name a few...Best wishes and enjoy...


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh...don't tell me that I did not warn you...be ready to fly for 15 - 20 hours straight depending on where you coming from...bring a few pocket books and magazines to read...


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Arts5.....my 'no honest people there' comment was made tongue in cheek...like, "are you seriously telling me there are no honest people there". I believe there are wonderful people there, and there are not so wonderful people there...I live in Canada, there are twits everywhere- it's going to happen no matter where you live. 

I made the comment based on reading posts about the doom and gloom about living in the Phillippines. It seemed to me not many people were making positive comments about living there....that is all. I'm excited about the move, naturally it's going to be different than my life in Canada, but that's Ok! 

I tend to have a slightly dry sense of humour, I wasn't trying to imply anything  If you read the entire post you would see I wasn't implying the whole country was shady..far from it. 

So please don't get upset on my account..


----------



## Arts5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok good luck and be safe!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hold on bud... Its a forum no point in getting irate people are entitled their opinion and experiences. It is good to be aware than blinded from expectation.




Arts5 said:


> is there no honest nice people there? -----really?????? If you are that worried, don't move there! It makes me upset how people tend to generalize the entire population and make such ignorant comment!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Typhoon*



Gene and Viol said:


> Hmmm--don't say typhoon to loudly-Hahaha. Been lucky so far this typhoon season. Just rain and good cool weather for a change :typing:


My wife reminded me that it was one year to the day that our house was submerged half way with water.... blessed with an upstairs but what a mess, I keep checking the ever growing back yard so far were safe :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hacthor said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> We do have a few contacts that live in Makati so they are going to a great help, but I always like to hear other opinions too! My husband will be travelling there in 2 weeks to stay for a few weeks to check the area out.
> 
> ...


Not only are there parks, Dr. Jose Rizal Memorial Park, but there is also the Manila Zoo. There is also the Manila Cultural Museum. If it is possible for you, your husband and children could obtain a Condo, this might work out. You just have to be ready for flooding, especially during a typhoon. especially a bad one. There are many SM Malls and Shopping Centers, the main thing is being able to get around. If you do have a driver that can take you around, this can help a lot, he needs to be fully licensed and insured. Also remember that depending on where you are, during any bad storm, the depth of the water will depend on your location. My wife and I have been in the Philippines for 5 years. Luckily we have no flooding where we live, even during a bad storm.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Jim- Gene posted some pictures of flooding...will definitely be looking at a high-rise condo! lol

We're going to be in Makati City...assuming it will flood frequently with the proximity to the water! Yikes! 

Where is the zoo located in relation to Makati? Would we have to drive there? Or is it walkable? We would love to be able to walk most places..groceries, mall, parks etc etc.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Salcedo is pretty safe. My wife's relatives live near there. We have 2 girls (7 and 2). 
If your company will finance it, go for gated communities like Forbes Park. Or like us we live in a mid-rise condo community near BGC. It has pools and a children's playground. 

You don't have to bring the kids' bulky carseats. There are no laws requiring you to install them for your kids. Kids here usually ride in the cars sitting on yayas' laps or on their parents.

As for Manila Zoo, it's located right off the LRT line past Taft. You can take a taxi ride or hire a car for the day. Entrance fee is a dollar each. I'd suggest taking the kiddies to the petting zoo. My kids loved sitting on the ostrich, petting the baby gators, and riding the pawikan (giant turtle). There are photographers that roam around who will insist on taking your photos, then charge you for $2.50 per print. Bring a picnic with you, you can hire the boats and make a day of it.

There is the Ocean Park over on Roxas boulevard fronting Manila Bay. The kids will surely love it.. It'll take you almost a full day just to take in the sights. 

You'll enjoy Makati. The Ayala area is very cosmopolitan. Just prepare yourself for the blast of muggy heat that will greet you everytime you come here. 

Just to warn you, don't get stay-in maids or drivers just yet. When you're white in the Philippines, most would automatically think you oodles of dollars to spare. Never ever give a 500 or 1000 peso bill to a taxi driver and expect change. There are reputable cleaning services you can hire if you get 'overloaded'. 
If you'll stay in Salcedo, flooding is nonexistent unless there's a supertyphoon like Ondoy. Otherwise you'll be alright.

P.S. Consult with your kids' pedia concerning prep shots for kids going to tropical climates. We have a different breed of germs here.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> Where is the zoo located in relation to Makati?


The zoo is a typical 3'rd world zoo,I would avoid it to be honest,when I went years ago and asked to see the tamaraw I was told it was dead,I asked to see the philippine eagle,also dead,the elephant didnt look too happy,this was 10-15 years ago,the only zoo I have ever been that was worse was cairo.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Before I moved to the Philippine I visited the traveler’s clinic in my hospital. 7 years ago most hospitals had them now with the recession in the USA I am not sure. They had an amazing amount of information on any where one would go. They gave me hepatitis shots and lot more. My insurance normally did not pay for this but because it was from the traveler’s clinic they did. Google “traveler’s clinic” for more info.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the info raconnor, besides Salcedo I think we're going to start looking at BGC too. I hear good things about that neighbourhood too. It looks in close proximity to my husbands office. 

As for th driver, the office is providing one for us, so hopefully it will be from a reputable company. He's going to "ours" apparently...not sure if I need one but what the hey..
The maid I am sure I can do without...it would seem kind of funny to have one with me not working lol

As for the vaccinations, we already have an appointment booked   I haven't told the kids yet lol


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Makati apart from the traffic. If your husband is working there then you will find it convenient as a family. 

If the company is paying a housing allowance then you may want to consider Rockwell or Fort Bonifacio which are both very close to Makati but a little newer and a little quieter and nicer to hang around during the day with the girls. Fort in particular is more family friendly with plenty of space (the girls will love the Mind Museum). Get your husband to check it out if he has the time. Sure, these places are not cheap, however on a decent expat salary you can afford it.

I live and work in Ortigas (just down the road from Makati) and thoroughly enjoy myself. There is a lot to do outside of the malls however you will need to be proactive and seek it out. There are a lot of groups and clubs that are involved in outdoor activities both within Manila and in the surrounding hills.

Whether you enjoy Makati and Manila or not is entirely up to you. Go into it with the right attitude and the place will deliver with interest. 

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill- I think we might be actually looking into the BCG now...it looks pretty nice!! We've been looking at some condos online at "housinginteractive" and another website for Fort Bonifacio! 

My hubby is arriving next week for 4-6 weeks, so he's hoping to find a condo for us when we arrive in Oct/Nov. I have given him "the list" for what to look for haha. By that time I'm hoping he has a feeling of neighbourhoods etc etc. 

I'm starting to get excited....it's just tying things up here in Canada that's stressful...mortgage, car payments..the usual lol


----------



## sailor 1986 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh by the way...there are only two season in the Philippines...Dry and Rainy season...so leave all winter clothes in Canada. Make sure the whole family get immunized, hepa, TB, etc...
One last thing...avoid wearing jewelry when going out and watch your valuables when using public transport...Typical city crimes that you need to be aware when you travel anywhere in the world...pickpockets...Again get hook up with one of your hubby's staff and before you knew it you will be street smart...Best wishes and enjoy the family adventure...TC...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hacthor said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My hubby has accepted a job in Manila for a year or two. We are a family of 4- two little ones (4&2). It looks like we'll be arriving this fall some time...which brings me to my question...
> 
> ...


Another thing that you might consider. If you decide to stay here long enough for your eldest child to start school, private schools can be expensive. Here in General Trias, Cavite Province, tuition for a private school, for 1 year, is around 60,000 pesos for the year. You would also need to consider pre-school as well.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Hacthor said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My hubby has accepted a job in Manila for a year or two. We are a family of 4- two little ones (4&2). It looks like we'll be arriving this fall some time...which brings me to my question...
> 
> ...


As a newcomer to the Philippines myself, the best advice I can give you is... Leave your Western expectations at home if you want to enjoy and get the most out the place for what it is. You will not change the Philippines (educate people you meet to do things the way you do), the Philippines will change you. I find that easy to do, even though I'm a native Californian... It's just my nature. Surprisingly my wife on the other hand, a Native of Cavite Provence, Luzon, has a difficult time adjusting back to the way things are when we arrive for our vacation stay. She gets frustrated at how 'backwards' (her words) are here. 

Anyway, the faster you accept the way things are done here, you'll stop being frustrated begin really enjoying yourself.

:canada:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

True,the philippines is the philippines. Its their country,accept their ways. Its not our ways but we do change somewhat. Relax and sit a spell,,kick ur feet up,,yall come back ya hear?


----------



## Jurita (Aug 25, 2013)

I am from General Trias and I will not recommend it for new expats. It is a bit far from where the action is and traffic can be really bad. It is an industrialised city and there was an influx of locals from all over the country. That being the case the expat community is not as big and not as welcoming as Manila/Makati, well yet.

Other than Makati, i will recommend Alabang.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jurita said:


> I am from General Trias and I will not recommend it for new expats. It is a bit far from where the action is and traffic can be really bad. It is an industrialised city and there was an influx of locals from all over the country. That being the case the expat community is not as big and not as welcoming as Manila/Makati, well yet.
> 
> Other than Makati, i will recommend Alabang.


I agree up to a certain point but if you don't want to deal with very heavy traffic, pollution, numerous flooding during Monsoon Season, General Trias or Bacoor is much better. There are several ExPats living here and I know all of them. At best, it takes an hour to get to Manila, at worst, 2 hours. Unless you want to shop at SM Mall of Asia, Roberson's, Coastal Mall, and several other shopping centers, General Trias has everything you need in order to shop. So does Bacoor. Even though General Trias doesn't have taxis, there are buses, jeepneys, tricycles, and pedicabs to get around.


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

I think we've narrowed our search down to BGC...the condos are a bit smaller but it's pretty close to my husbands office in Makati and they seem newer. 
My husband has been there for over a week now and is really liking it...rain and all haha. We've found one condo so far in BGC that we like, going to see more on Tuesday. 
Makati was ok, according to him..the condos are bigger but more hustle and bustle there. 

Thanks for all the tips


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

Hacthor said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I would love to know of some good neighbourhoods in Makati. Is Salcedo a nice area? Any buildings nicer than others? Are there lots of expats in the area...are you friendly with newcomers?! Lol
> 
> .


Salcedo Village is a nice area.we looked at buildings in Salcedo..i am staying in a high rise residential building in Legaspi Village nearby, also nice..walking distance to Greenbelt, the huge mall area here in Makati.you almost have to be here to look at the buildings; there are so many and each one offers pro's and cons...Salcedo has a nice open market saturdays and legaspi has a nice one sundays...nice to go and eat and get fresh produce, etc....PLENTY of western mall type shopping and PLENTY of restaurants with food from all over the world....Makati is not cheap though...

BUT you need to see Manila, and the Philippines for yourself...i would suggest getting a short-term rental to begin with and then after a month or whatever you will have a better idea what you want and what to look for.....good luck....


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all, thanks again for the replies. 

We've actually settled on BCG...the condos are smaller/more pricey but my hubby really likes the area! He's been there almost a month now and thinks our family will be most happy there. We're in negotiations on two different spots...Plan A and Plan B lol 
One thing he is finding is that things don't move quickly there...we've been at this negotiation phase for almost a week now...it's getting a bit stressful! I know we'll get something lovely though....starting to get excited! Only a month to go and we'll all be there!


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> Haha I come from Western Australia where we are dubbed WA or wait awhile, but here in the philippines they take the waiting game to a whole new level. You learn to get used to it after awhile most places seem to still deal with pen and paper, faxes and mail. Very frustrating but it grows on you. Good luck with the move.



Seriously!! It's crazy! lol

Our Plan A has asked what paint color we wanted and we replied but that was, like, 3 days ago...so that's positive, but still no definitive answer! 

You're right, I am used to things getting done sameday , if not day after..even buying a house in Canada goes quicker than this! And we're just renting here! It is something we're discovering...slower pace here in PH....but that's not a bad thing, might be quite nice...I just want a home for when we get there!!


----------



## Stroker (Sep 8, 2013)

Hacthor said:


> Hi all, thanks again for the replies.
> 
> We've actually settled on BCG...the condos are smaller/more pricey but my hubby really likes the area! He's been there almost a month now and thinks our family will be most happy there. We're in negotiations on two different spots...Plan A and Plan B lol
> One thing he is finding is that things don't move quickly there...we've been at this negotiation phase for almost a week now...it's getting a bit stressful! I know we'll get something lovely though....starting to get excited! Only a month to go and we'll all be there!


All the best with home search and negotiations. I run a shared service business for a large multinational and I see what are inbound expats sometimes go through. Your husband's company should be taking you through each step of the way to make life a bit easier. 

On location, BGC is now part of Makati by the way, recent legal debate between the cities of TAGUIG and Makati that had gone on for 20 years and just getting closer to resolution. My opinion if you're willing to live in a condo in BGC then makati isn't that far off an option. 

Although I'm a local I would say the Philippines can be as good as you make it. As with any other big city, you need to avoid being in the wrong place at the wrong time. There are obvious safe places to be in and more dangerous places to avoid. Also acting like you just got here can get you into trouble! Not to scare you off, an area like BGC is quite good but shouldn't limit your from venturing elsewhere. Making friends with locals is a plus, although I find some expats tend to stay within the expat community. To each his/her own I guess.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Bgc*



Hacthor said:


> I think we've narrowed our search down to BGC...


An idea for you is to set your browser homepage to Yahoo Philippines instead of the US Yahoo site. Then you'll see the daily breaking news before you go to get an idea of what's going on. I have mine set to that eventhough I live in the US for typhoons and anything that affects my family there.

And today it says a woman was kidnapped in BGC last Friday night and killed.....and I know this can happen anywhere in the world...just noticed since I saw your post on where you were going to live.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> An idea for you is to set your browser homepage to Yahoo Philippines instead of the US Yahoo site. Then you'll see the daily breaking news before you go to get an idea of what's going on. I have mine set to that eventhough I live in the US for typhoons and anything that affects my family there.
> 
> And today it says a woman was kidnapped in BGC last Friday night and killed.....and I know this can happen anywhere in the world...just noticed since I saw your post on where you were going to live.


What was cited as source for that story? Nothing here in news re that!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Link*



overmyer said:


> What was cited as source for that story? Nothing here in news re that!


Link:

Justice sought for slain 25-year-old account executive


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Link:
> 
> Justice sought for slain 25-year-old account executive


Story reads, last seen driving out of BGC. They don't know where along the route she took after that things went bad!


----------



## fredb111 (Sep 16, 2013)

me, of course i want to live here


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

fredb111 said:


> me, of course i want to live here


If we didn't, why would any of us be here?


----------



## Nottingham (Oct 2, 2013)

*Advice to newcomer*

I've been reading this thread with a lot of interest since I am about to embark on a very similar journey with my family including 4&6 year old.

Where did you end up living and do you like it so far? 

We are looking to make a decision in the next few days and are focusing on condos in Makati, Fort Bonifacio areas...we've looked at Rockwell, Roxas and a number of other places. 

Children planning to go to Montessori and ISM. Husband's office in Fort so good choice but worried condos are isolated - difficult to walk anywhere..... whereas others in Makati are the opposite. 

Also consideration is school commute to ISM - do your kids go there and what time do they get picked up by the bus? Is is a long commute...we have a first grader so would prefer a shorter commute.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome Nottingham! This thread has plenty of good ideas. I smile as you leave the totally " unreal" world of DC and come to the other side of planet earth for another totally unreal ( but great) philippines! I was in DC about a month ago and got my daughter settled in Chevy Chase Village DC. I talked to and notice plenty of pinay nannies strolling babies there! My best advise on you move to ph is to have an open mind. Good attitude. Ignore naysayers. Embrace the culture. Be alert. Be courteous. Smile goes much further here than a look of contempt!!! Enjoy! My fav location in the Manila area is Makati. Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Nottingham said:


> I've been reading this thread with a lot of interest since I am about to embark on a very similar journey with my family including 4&6 year old.
> 
> Where did you end up living and do you like it so far?
> 
> ...


Hi there! 

We're actually not there yet....two weeks from today we're heading over! My husband just got home from being there for 5 weeks so he came home with lots of info  

We got a condo in the Fort, while his office is in Makati he liked the "quietness"...and I use that term rather loosely (haha) compared to Makati. He found it less congested etc, the condos he saw were newer/more modern...but smaller and more expensive..though we were able to find ours at 2000sq ft. 

If you want, drop me a PM and we can chat!! I'll be looking for new friends hahaha


----------



## No1Dad (Sep 30, 2012)

Im sure you will enjoy it. Ive been living here in Makati for 1 year but its nice and so is The Fort/BGC. The Fort reminds me so much of the US that its possible to forget youre in the Philippines. Great Mexican food at Orale. Check it out.


----------



## 808 Engineer (Sep 15, 2012)

No1Dad said:


> Im sure you will enjoy it. Ive been living here in Makati for 1 year but its nice and so is The Fort/BGC. The Fort reminds me so much of the US that its possible to forget youre in the Philippines. Great Mexican food at Orale. Check it out.


We've make several trips to the Makati area in the past couple of years. My wife's family lives in Makati so we wanted to get a condo with a little distance from them. We've purchased a condo called AZURE in Paranaque. We find it to be a perfect distance to Airport, Makati etcetera. We love the Philippines and are looking forward to our full retirement in a few years.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

No1Dad, can you give me some directions more or less to " Orale" Mexican food? This is good news!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mexican food "Orale"*



joenasia said:


> No1Dad, can you give me some directions more or less to " Orale" Mexican food? This is good news!!


I did Google search and they had pictures the works, here's the short cut "Orale"



OUR AWESOME PLANET: Órale! Ole!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

joenasia said:


> No1Dad, can you give me some directions more or less to " Orale" Mexican food? This is good news!!


There are a few Mexican places that don't do bad grub about Manila. Most of them are not in malls though, so if that is your hunting ground you will struggle. Quite a few are stand-alone operations including a couple around me in Ortigas.

One of the better ones is El Chupacabara. It is a popular spot with some of the food cooked outside on a small grill, plastic chairs on the street and cheap beer. It is regularly packed to the rafters in the evenings with diners taking up space on the street. Unlike much of the food here it hasn't all been neutered so there is plenty of spice to be had. It's on Felipe St in Makati opposite Heckle & Jeckle.


----------



## No1Dad (Sep 30, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I did Google search and they had pictures the works, here's the short cut "Orale"


Yeah its at a place called The Fort Strip near the Net One building in BGC which is identical in look and feel to a modern American strip mall. That might not seem appealing at first but after youve been here a while its a nice to go for a lunch/mini-vacation.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, Im new and currently living in Salcedo Village along Dela costa st. The street i live is busy but safe. If u getting a condo in the inner part of salcedo, it would be better as in more quiet and it has nice cafe and parks around~


----------

